
Ask HN: How would you detect if a website is doing email marketing? - malditojavi
I&#x27;m trying to find a way to determine if a website is doing email marketing to its audience.<p>Parsing the index of the website and looking for a form where they ask about an email to subscribe to, can be a way of knowing they might have an audience via email. Any other ideas?
======
bwh2
Visit the documentation for MailChimp, Constant Contact, etc. They all have
recommended implementation patterns, usually HTML or JS snippets. Parse
webpages looking for pieces of those snippets.

Do the same with the most common WordPress plugins for those platforms.

------
MalcolmDiggs
You might have some luck grabbing their DNS records, look for TXT records with
the string "spf" in them. If they're a big sender of email, they've likely
needed to add SPF records (referencing their transactional email service of
choice) to their DNS, in order for their emails to avoid the spambox.

------
cdvonstinkpot
The big companies might be on one of these occasionally, or not so
occasionally.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spam_reporting](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spam_reporting)

------
notvladputin
If the subscribe / unsubscribe pages are in the google index, or discoverable,
you could crawl those and look for company names and domains on that page,
match them up against your db.

------
jjoe
Subscribe with a throwaway email address and monitor it for a month or two.

